# How Best to 3D Print Resin Walls



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a new ELEGOO Mars UV Photocuring LCD 3D Printer, and for my first project, I want to try some structure walls. What's the best orientation for printing the walls... laying flat, standing up, or at some angle?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dwight remember the post..I think it was on here..about building engine shells or passenger car sidewalls? I think he did them standing up in a triangle three side per print pattern. Said something to do with stability and strength while it’s printing hot.

Jason


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dwight,
I know nothing about the resin printers, other than what I hear from people on a Gauge One 3D forum that I belong to.
They seem to print at all kinds of different angles and it all seems to depend on how much they can fit into the printer.
I would suggest best to try a bunch of different test orientations and decide what works best for you!
Logically I would have thought that is there are something like lines of bricks, I would orient it along those lines as I do with filament, but then resin may be different.
Sorry not to be helpful!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

ddrum31 said:


> Dwight remember the post..I think it was on here..about building engine shells or passenger car sidewalls? I think he did them standing up in a triangle three side per print pattern. Said something to do with stability and strength while it’s printing hot.
> 
> Jason


Jason,
That was me, and that was to do with a 'filament' printer.
The resin printers work with a bath of resin with the model that is hardened layer by layer as it lifts out of the resin.
Much smaller volume, and no issues about stability.
But you have a good memory!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey David,.. oh okay. I know nothing about 3D printing. Just what I could remember from your post. 😉


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

3Dprintingpro in youtube was really informotive for me
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Vertical walls, gravity is your friend!


----------

